# Oldest Paint Company?



## Picky Painter (Oct 7, 2009)

I was just on a website that lists pretty much every paint company out there and found this little snippet of info:

Founded in 1754, ICI Devoe Coatings distributes industrial and specialty coatings through a network of company stores. Glidden and Color your World in Canada and Dulux Paint Centers in the US.

1754?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

was going to say that, but didn't want to make Wise all fussy that his Sherwin Williams wasn't the oldest  he gets nasty when you overlook the "toystore"


----------



## summertime14 (May 4, 2009)

I only knew that because I used to work at a Devoe store and there was a painting in there of a colonial looking dude painting a house and it said "since 1754." To be honest I could not remember the exact date till you said it, but I did remember it was the 1700's.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Devoe started as a marine paint company, for paint for boats IIRC.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Picky Painter said:


> I was just on a website that lists pretty much every paint company out there and found this little snippet of info:
> 
> Founded in 1754, ICI Devoe Coatings distributes industrial and specialty coatings through a network of company stores. Glidden and Color your World in Canada and Dulux Paint Centers in the US.
> 
> 1754?


Interesting, do you have a link?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

The parent company ICI (Imperial Chemical Industries) was founded in December 1926 according to wiki.


----------



## Picky Painter (Oct 7, 2009)

Sorry ewing, I was pretty tired from yesterday's rip-out, didn't think of posting the link, here it is:

http://www.paintinfo.com/mpi/approved/manuf.htm


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

nEighter said:


> was going to say that, but didn't want to make Wise all fussy that his Sherwin Williams wasn't the oldest  he gets nasty when you overlook the "toystore"


easy killer, I have personal issues.


----------



## joselucas (Nov 8, 2009)

Well that's a company that has overpass the long run business. I'm surprised to hear about this. Bu the way this is the company, you are talking from 1754 right? Link http://www.devoecoatings.com/


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Well,accorcing to your link

*AkzoNobel Paints - Website - **www.akzonobel.com*
Based in Amsterdam, the Netherlands, this global company (since 1646)


1646 would be the oldest I saw.


----------



## Picky Painter (Oct 7, 2009)

Dang Chris, i missed that one. I only wound up at that website because I was researching X-I-M products, wanted to find a distributor in my area if there is one(durham region).


----------

